# hello



## goon (Nov 27, 2008)

hello there goon here not got a tt yet but definitely interested in changing my focus st for one. will have to try out the 225 and v6 to see what i prefer,the dsg option is a big draw,cant wait to drive one. if anyone has any tips or pointers regarding possible problem areas please let me know,much appreciated.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , some very nice tt's for sale on here. If you buy a car with 50,000 or over miles on it , check that the timing belt has been done, also check the dash pod is working correctly(common fault but fixed f.o.c. by audi ) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the forum

for a nice 225, check my sig ;-)


----------

